
After a lot more data, technical interview performance is still arbitrary - leeny
http://blog.interviewing.io/after-a-lot-more-data-technical-interview-performance-really-is-kind-of-arbitrary/
======
0xmohit
Very often the interview is a mechanism to complete a pre-defined checklist.
Not only does it lead to false positives but, for the worse, false negatives.

There are platforms that claim to _filter_ candidates, but it's tough to vouch
for the effectiveness. Interviewing is hard.

